# anoles???



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah are they a good lizard .. how long do they get and can i keep it in with my newt its in a tank with about half the bottom of water half of sand ne other info would be awesome


----------



## seanieboy31 (Jun 14, 2004)

i say go for it. many ppl on hear will prob yell and say DON'T mix species but with those two little guys and them being so cheap, why not try it out? i have my bearded dragon with my leopard gecko andt hey love eachother. anyways the anole will prob stay at the top of the tank and the newt will be by the water.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

im gonna try it ... the guy at my lps said they would be fine he said he had them together and they were fine since the anole stays up high and the newt mostly stays in the water.


----------

